# Better Option (Express Entry or Provincial Nominee)



## Amir.rashid (May 4, 2015)

Hi,

I need to know information regarding skilled worker category as i want to apply for Canada Immigration. I may sound stupid but i want to let you guys know i just started exploring canada for immigration.

I am CISA, CISSP certified and have a experience related to information security and IELTS score is 6.5 (6.0 each module). I know there are two options via express entry and via provincial nominee.

My relavent job titles exists in Federal skilled worker list like System Auditor, Security Analyst etc. but i am facing difficulty in finding provincial skilled list or maybe i am looking at wrong direction. 

I want to know which one would be better option for me (express entry or provincial nominee), considering my age 28 and experience which is 5 years (1 year developmenent and 4 years security/audited related). 

I have a little information about express entry that there are different pools for different categories and top 1000 applicants are selected every year.

Since i just have started to explore canada options, I don't have much information about immigration. Your help in this regard will be highly appreciated. Thanks

Amir


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Provincial Nomination (PNP) is one component of Express Entry. You do not need it to apply for Express Entry, but it would be very beneficial for your Express Entry application to have it.

Provincial Nomination is province specific and getting a PNP _does not_ automatically mean that you will get PR for Canada. You still have to qualify for Express Entry and have a CRS score high enough to meet the minimum draw *and* also pass the suitability and criminality checks (performed by the federal government) before you are offered a visa.

Under the FSW stream, the only way to apply to come to Canada is through Express Entry.

Express Entry is a continuous intake system which means that people are being added to the pool on a daily basis and only the applicants with the top CRS rankings are selected.

Your information regarding the "top 1000 applicants are selected every year" is _*false*_.

I would recommend that you have a look at the video in the "How Express Entry Works" sticky at the top of this branch... it will give you an overview of how the system works.


----------



## Amir.rashid (May 4, 2015)

Thank you WestCoastCanadianGirl, I am going to watch the video.


----------



## AdamtoCA (Nov 6, 2015)

Hi WestCoastCanadianGirl,
I am looking to move to Canada to work and wondered if you could tell me the best permit or visa for apply.
I understand Express Entry is for Permanent Res, and im guessing once i am over there working then it would be easier to apply for PM with a job.
My Express Entry score at the moment is 434 but with no PNP and no job offer.
I am looking at Holiday work visa as i am still 30, or the FSW program for a temp work permit. 
Can you tell me if you know of other programs that could be better, as i am currently looking at jobs online and e-mail companies, but i dont think they would look at me as they would need to apply for LMIA and would be a longer process then other routes and hiring locals.
I am thinking of going there to visit and have a few interviews, but again could be the issue of LMIA.
Any info would be helpful.
Thanks
Adam


----------

